# WRONG 1099-K's



## PGHCABLEGUY (Sep 1, 2015)

Has anyone else received someone else,s 1099-K? I noticed my tax forms were available on the partners site. I pulled up what was suppose to be my info and boom, someone elses info came up. As you know these forms include name, address, earnings and soc. Uber drivers are now going to have big chance of identity theft. I emailed support and we will now see what happens.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Mine is only showing the option to pull up 2014 docs and I wasn't driving then.


----------



## PGHCABLEGUY (Sep 1, 2015)

After I emailed partner support telling them about the issue they now pulled my tax info section down. I guess shit has been hiting the fan in the last couple hours


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Gotcha. I'm waiting to see what they do to clear the air on this one. It's gonna be a field day for sure.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes, a driver in the Dallas forum received someone's in Florida!


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

Yep. I got the 1099 for a driver in Florida. Emailed support about it and got some generic answer about receiving mine before Feb 1st. Ugh.


----------



## mlm96 (Nov 19, 2015)

Tonytee said:


> OMG your right it does have his social security number. Good Job UBER. So if anyone knows a Jaimi Ermlich of New Port Richey, Florida. Tell him Uber gave me his 1099 Form with his Social Security number and his full address. God job UBER


So do we know if all drivers got the same 1099 "Jaimi Ermlich"s ? Or did other 1099's get sent out also?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Saw this on a FB group.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mlm96 said:


> So do we know if all drivers got the same 1099 "Jaimi Ermlich"s ? Or did other 1099's get sent out also?


It seems that Uber uploaded Florida Driver JAMI ERMLICH's 1099 to many Drivers' accounts.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Who is this Jami Ermlich he is going to be a rich man


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

what a bunch of IDIOTS .. can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Screwup Exposed Drivers' Social Security Numbers and Tax Info, According to Drivers*

And uberpeople.net is the only Drivers' community that is linked in the article. The article links to this very thread! 

_"According to Uber drivers posting to Facebook, Reddit, Twitter, and other *online forums*, these tax forms include sensitive information, including the drivers' social security number and home address."_


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

I am just out of words with this company's incompetence! 

and they call themselves a technology company?!?!?!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber doxxed one of its drivers*
*http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/25/10827996/uber-driver-personal-data-mistake-glitch*

This thread is linked in the Verge article as well.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

I feel bad for that guy... ID stolen


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

PGHCABLEGUY said:


> Has anyone else received someone else,s 1099-K? I noticed my tax forms were available on the partners site. I pulled up what was suppose to be my info and boom, someone elses info came up. As you know these forms include name, address, earnings and soc. Uber drivers are now going to have big chance of identity theft. I emailed support and we will now see what happens.


Aha!. So there IS a problem! I'm glad I looked on this site for info!

A few days ago I pulled up a document titled 2015 1099.
I immediately saw a rather large monetary figure titled "incentive/referral pay".
I have NEVER referred anyone to drive nor have I ever received any incentive pay.

I immediately emailed uber and of course they are denying that I ever saw any document for 2015!. lol
Of course now, the link to the document is gone!

I've been going back and forth with them for over 24 hours and they're getting smart assy with me now.
They're trying to tell me it's all my imagination because they haven't uploaded any tax docs to the site yet and they won't be doing so until February 1st.

So they're telling me I didn't really see all of this!

Uber thinks they really can use the Jedi mind trick and it will work.

Unbeflippinlievable this company! lol


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber doxxed one of its drivers*
> *http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/25/10827996/uber-driver-personal-data-mistake-glitch*
> 
> This thread is linked in the Verge article as well.


Happened to me and I'm not in Florida. Uber has been denying the whole thing to me.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Why isn't this thread on the main page or even a highlighted story ?
This is a HUGE issue!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Happened to me and I'm not in Florida.


The Driver who's 1099 was sent out to others is in Florida.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> The Driver who's 1099 was sent out to others is in Florida.


Ohhhhhh, ok, got it.
Thank you, chi1cabby.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

So I was looking at someone else's 1099 but didn't know it.
That explains why it showed nearly a thousand dollars in referral earnings even though I had never referred anyone to drive.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Whelp... just another reason why they are called SCRuber. I don't see what a lawsuit will do either - you would have to prove damages. Unless he can 1) prove damages from the IDT, and 2) that Uber's disclose was the proximate cause of that breach. 

Bend over and say UUUUUUUber!


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

And all Uber are offering is assistance with credit monitoring.

Do they not have a legal responsibility to protect our information that could result in fines and more if they do not comply?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> And all Uber are offering is assistance with credit monitoring.
> 
> Do they not have a legal responsibility to protect our information that could result in fines and more if they do not comply?


Ha! Best Buy, Target, etc... all have data breaches. Target isn't paying out money to customers for breaches - and that most recent one was HUGE!


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> Ha! Best Buy, Target, etc... all have data breaches. Target isn't paying out money to customers for breaches - and that most recent one was HUGE!


You are correct - (I had hassles due to the Home Depot breach) - It is so wrong that these large corporate entities have no one to answer to for these breaches.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

This is a little off topic, but I referred my sister to drive for Uber a few months ago and the very same day she gave all of her info to Uber, she got a call stating her identity had been stolen and she told me it was because of Uber. I didn't believe it at the time, but after this fiasco, I don't doubt it.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> And all Uber are offering is assistance with credit monitoring.
> 
> Do they not have a legal responsibility to protect our information that could result in fines and more if they do not comply?


Yes, a primary objective for an IT or technology company is to be able to safely move sensitive data and keep it secure.

But... Let's see a show of hands... who all thinks Uber more closely resembles a transportation company than a technology company?

I know, I know... they are no good at either.

I think their days are numbered. Go ahead and give them a _*trillion*_ dollar valuation. It doesn't mean anything or matter to me because I think I have a very good idea of how It's going on the inside.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Yes, a primary objective for an IT or technology company is to be able to safely move sensitive data and keep it secure.
> 
> But... Let's see a show of hands... who all thinks Uber more closely resembles a transportation company than a technology company?
> 
> ...


Technology company/Transportation company - Tomata/tomato Potata/Potato


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> I referred my sister to drive for Uber a few months ago and the very same day she gave all of her info to Uber, she got a call stating her identity had been stolen and she told me it was because of Uber. I didn't believe it at the time, but after this fiasco, I don't doubt it.


Who called your sis with the info that her identity had been stolen? Has Uber acknowledged this?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber reveals New Port Richey woman's personal data to other drivers*
*http://www.tampabay.com/news/transp...vers-tax-information-to-other-drivers/2262815*

*







*


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Who called your sis with the info that her identity had been stolen? Has Uber acknowledged this?


I'm not quite sure, and she never contacted Uber about it .. she just deleted her Uber account after it happened.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber reveals New Port Richey woman's personal data to other drivers*
> *http://www.tampabay.com/news/transp...vers-tax-information-to-other-drivers/2262815*
> 
> *
> ...


I personally don't believe it was a "dummy account," they're just trying to cover it up.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

uber should cancel the consent for e-delivery of 1099s, as they cannot protect the information.
now i know why the TAX INFORMATION tab disappeared ...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> I personally don't believe it was a "dummy account," they're just trying to cover it up.


It wasn't 1099s for a dummy account. That was a lie told by Uber to other Drivers who'd contacted Uber about receiving Jami's 1099s.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> It wasn't 1099s for a dummy account. That was a lie told by Uber to other Drivers who'd contacted Uber about receiving Jami's 1099s.


I saw that 1099 on my online uber account. But I didn't realize it wasn't mine I was looking at because my eyes went directly to the dollar figure for referral/incentive pay. I have never referred anyone to uber nor received incentive pay, so I immediately closed out of the 1099 and emailed uber. The email chain below shows how numerous uber reps blatantly lied to me until the end when they finally admitted to the issue...

*Kalee*:
Incident Details: My 1099 tax form shows money received for referrals/incentives. The problem is that I never referred anyone and I never gave out my code? Why is this on my 1099 and how do I get it corrected? Referral / Incentive USD 957.56 Thanks

*Uber REP 1*:

*Kalee*:
Hi UBER. Looks like you may have tried to reply but nothing came through. Here's the original question: Incident Details: My 1099 tax form shows money received for referrals/incentives. The problem is that I never referred anyone and I didn't give out my code. Why is this on my 1099 and how do I get it corrected? Referral / Incentive USD 957.56 Thanks

*Kalee*:
Correction: Incident Details: My 1099 tax form shows money received for referrals/incentives. The problem is that I never referred anyone and I never gave out my code. Why is this on my 1099 and how do I get it corrected? Referral / Incentive USD 957.56 Thanks

*UBER REP 2*:
Hi Kalee!

My name is UBER REP 2 and I'm happy to help out here!

So sorry to hear that this happened to you! Let's work on getting this resolved!

Can you please send me a screenshot of what you're looking at so that I can better assist you? I'll be able to follow up with you before I leave the office with some solid answers on what's going on.

Ciao!

Please don't hesitate to reach out to me if you have any questions!

*Kalee:*
I can no longer access the 1099. In fact, there is no longer a visible link to it. Please mail a hard copy of my 2015 tax forms to my mailing address. Thank you in advance. 

*UBER REP 2*:
Hi Kalee,

Sorry for any confusion.

We do not mail the 1099 forms. It's only accessible through the online Uber system.

Let me know if you need further assistance 

*Kalee*:
There is nowhere for me to access my 1099 for 2015' Only 2014 tax info is available

*UBER REP 2*:
The reason why you cannot access them is because they won't be available until 01/31.

Ciao!

*Kalee*:
Interesting. They were available a few days ago and now the info is gone. What do you have to say about that?

*UBER REP 2*:
According to our records, the only tax forms available for you a few days ago were the ones from 2014.

We haven't begun uploading the ones for 2015 yet.

I asked you to provide a screenshot so that I could be sure of what you were looking at.

*Kalee*:
Now that we have established that the record keeping at your end is unsatisfactory, let's move on. So, it is of your opinion that I did not see nor did I click on a link and view a 1099 marked for year 2015?. And then I didn't actually see a figure of over $900 marked as "incentive/referral pay", when I have never referred anyone or received any incentive pay? And this is the original reason I emailed uber with this concern. But you're telling me this was all just a figment of my imagination? That I must be spending all this time going back and forth with you because I have nothing more important to do? I'll wait until 2/1 to see what happens this time. Then when it's not there I'll send in the Calvary.

*Kalee*:
Never mind...i just learned that it wasn't just me, that uber displayed a ton of 1099s for a bunch of people and that people were seeing 1099s for other people, which is obviously what happened to me.

*UBER REP 3*:
Hi Kalee,

We take our partners' privacy very seriously and take measures to protect it. A technical issue recently resulted in one partner's information being viewable for a brief period of time by other partners. We fixed the issue right away.
We'd like to apologize for any inconvenience or concern this incident may have caused. As a partner, your safety and privacy are our highest priorities.

Please note that your 1099 Tax Form will be available in your Partner Dashboard no later than February 1, 2016.


----------

